
Warning from Prince Charles that artisanal cheese could disappear - rbcgerard
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/12036040/French-traditionalists-praise-warning-from-Prince-Charles-that-artisanal-cheese-could-disappear.html
======
DrScump
This danger was foreshadowed years ago in this period documentary:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0)

